# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Νηστεία και διατροφή

## gorilakos

nisteia kai bodybuilding,sigoura einai dyo pragmata pou den tairiazoun mazi,omos san kali xristianoi kai bodybuilder prepei na briskoume liseis.
eseis ti liseis exetai???
Nisteyetai??
gia proteini exo efodiastei me sogia proteini kai exo arxisei na perno,omos 
parakato,diladi thema diatrofeis ti ginetai,ti trote?

----------


## H3adHunt3R

Prosopika file exo stamatisei na asxoloume me tin ekklisia edo kai poly kairo.. ontos bodybuilding kai nisteia dn pane alla ean theleis na kaneis oposdipote kati pou dn to sinisto alla ayto einai diki sou epilogi proteini sogias, ospria kai pare kai kana simpliroma proteinis an kai epeidi einai orou galaktos dn ksero an einai nistisimo!! ELEOS.. ayta apo mena..

----------


## gorilakos

> Prosopika file exo stamatisei na asxoloume me tin ekklisia edo kai poly kairo.. ontos bodybuilding kai nisteia dn pane alla ean theleis na kaneis oposdipote kati pou dn to sinisto alla ayto einai diki sou epilogi proteini sogias, ospria kai pare kai kana simpliroma proteinis an kai epeidi einai orou galaktos dn ksero an einai nistisimo!! ELEOS.. ayta apo mena..


exo parei proteini sogias kai pino kai parapano,omos to to kako einai 
oti exo ena keno stin  diatrofi,diladi eno etroga kotopoulo poli tono kai auga kai galaktika,tora mou lipoun auta kai prospatho na trow polla ospria
etsi oste na anapliroso auto pou mou lipei.

proteini galaktos distixos den mporo na paro.  :01. Mad:  

tipota sintagoules nistisimes den paizei???

----------


## sotos87

Διατροφική Αξία Ρυζιού


Η διατροφική του αξία είναι πολύ σηματνική. Περιέχει πρωτεΐνη χαμηλής βιολογικής αξίας. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η πρωτεΐνη του ρυζιού δεν περιέχει όλα τα αμινοξέα που είναι απαραίτητα για την ομαλή λειτουργία του οργανισμού, όπως η πρωτεΐνη του αυγού. Η λυσίνη είναι το αμινοξύ το οποίο λείπει από το ρύζι αλλά βρίσκεται σε μεγάλη ποσότητα στα όσπρια. Όταν λοιπόν το ρύζι συνδυάζεται με τα όσπρια, όπως το ρεβιθόρυζο ή το φακόρυζο που καταναλώνεται σε διάφορες περιοχές της Ελλάδας, τότε τότε συμπληρώνεται το προφίλ των αμινοξέων και αυξάνεται η βιολογική αξία της πρωτεΐνης που παίρνουμε από το συγκεκριμένο γεύμα.Να συμπληρώσω ότι το φακόρυχο ανταγωνίζεται σε προφίλ αμινοξέων τις ζωϊκές πηγές πρωτεϊνης. 



Μια συνταγή που βρήκα αλλά δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει¨


Υλικά
2 1/2 φλιτζάνια φακές 
1 1/2 φλιτζάνι ρύζι (μακρύκοκο, νυχάκι κλπ) 
Αγγουράκια τουρσί 
Καρότα 
Μαϊντανό 
Σόγια σος 
Ελαιόλαδο 
Αλάτι 
Πιπέρι 
Μηλόξυδο 






Ελληνική κουζίνα
Νηστίσιμο
Vegeterian 


Ετοιμασία
Βράζουμε τις φακές να μαλακώσουν περίπου 10-15 λεπτά στραγγίζουμε το νερό και το κρατάμε. 
Βάζουμε σε μια κατσαρόλα το ρύζι μαζί με 3 κουταλιές ελαιόλαδο να ζεσταθεί και στη συνέχεια ρίχνουμε 2 1/2 ποτήρια υγρό που κρατήσαμε από τις φακές (αν δεν φτάνει συμπληρώνουμε με σκέτο νερό). 
Προσθέτουμε και τα καρότα ψιλοκομμένα. 
Μόλις φύγει όλο το νερό από το ρύζι το αφήνουμε να κρυώσει και στη συνέχεια το ανακατεύουμε με τις φακές. 
Προσθέτουμε ψιλοκομμένα τα αγγουράκια τουρσί, μπόλικο μαϊντανό, σόγια σος, μηλόξυδο και το απολαμβάνουμε κρύο σαν σαλάτα. 
Τip: Το φακόρυζο φτάνει σε αξία τις ζωικές πρωτεΐνες και είναι ιδανικό γι' αυτούς που δεν τρώνε κρέας ή νηστεύουν.

----------


## gorilakos

> Διατροφική Αξία Ρυζιού
> 
> 
> Η διατροφική του αξία είναι πολύ σηματνική. Περιέχει πρωτεΐνη χαμηλής βιολογικής αξίας. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η πρωτεΐνη του ρυζιού δεν περιέχει όλα τα αμινοξέα που είναι απαραίτητα για την ομαλή λειτουργία του οργανισμού, όπως η πρωτεΐνη του αυγού. Η λυσίνη είναι το αμινοξύ το οποίο λείπει από το ρύζι αλλά βρίσκεται σε μεγάλη ποσότητα στα όσπρια. Όταν λοιπόν το ρύζι συνδυάζεται με τα όσπρια, όπως το ρεβιθόρυζο ή το φακόρυζο που καταναλώνεται σε διάφορες περιοχές της Ελλάδας, τότε τότε συμπληρώνεται το προφίλ των αμινοξέων και αυξάνεται η βιολογική αξία της πρωτεΐνης που παίρνουμε από το συγκεκριμένο γεύμα.Να συμπληρώσω ότι το φακόρυχο ανταγωνίζεται σε προφίλ αμινοξέων τις ζωϊκές πηγές πρωτεϊνης. 
> 
> 
> 
> Μια συνταγή που βρήκα αλλά δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει¨
> 
> ...


euxaristo sotos87 gia tin sintagi ( an kai mallon den tha tin katafera dioti den trogotan,me to zori to efaga).  :01. Embarassed:

----------


## muaythaispirit

ρε μαγκες προτεινεται καμια τροφη που τρωτε εσεις που να περιεχει πρωτεινη νηστισιμη και να ειναι και βολικη  για εμας που γυμναζομαστε..

----------


## BRaWNy

Γαρίδες.
Αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι πράγματι νηστήσιμες.
Ας μας διαφωτίσει για αυτό κάποιος που ξέρει καλά περι νηστήσιμων κ.λ.π.

----------


## winny

ολα τα οστρακοειδη εφ οσων δεν περιεχουν αιμα στο "κρεας" τους μπορουν να θεωρηθουν ως νηστισιμα σε μια νορμαλ νηστεια βεβαια, γιατι η νηστεια πχ που κανει ενας ιερεας ειναι κατα πολυ πιο "βαρβαρη"

----------


## Gasturb

> δεν περιεχουν αιμα στο "κρεας" τους


Oπότε όλα τα θαλασσινά σωστα?

Gt

----------


## winny

Αν ολα δεν εχουν αιμα, φανταζομαι πως ναι. Εγω για τα οστρακοειδη αναφερθηκα

----------


## muaythaispirit

λεω να χτυπησω καμια καβουρομανα αυριο!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## billys15

Εγω παντως εφαγα για βραδυ καλαμαρακια (ηταν και ωραια   :01. Mr. Green:  ).Νομιζω πως ολα τα θαλασσινα ειναι ΟΚ για νηστεια.Για σιγουρα ομως ρωτηστε κανεναν.Μην σας παρω και στον λαιμο μου.

----------


## Dark

Καλημέρες,
μια και ήρθε η σαρακοστή και δεν βρήκα κάνα τόπικ με νηστίσιμη διατροφή
έψαξα και εφτιαξα μία την οποία ακολουθώ
και την ποστάρω έτσι ώστε να την δουν όσοι την χρειάζονται
και να την βελτιώσουμε με φαγητά από άλλα μέλη...
Η συγκεκριμένη είναι στημένη πάνω στο πρόγραμα που ακολουθώ εγώ
οπότε ο καθένας την αλλάζει αναλόγως...


*Πρωινό 9:00*
500 ml γάλα σόγιας και μία μπανάνα (15γρ πρωτείνη)
επίσης όποιος θέλει χτυπάει και 100 γρ κουάκερ (10γρ πρωτείνη)
όλα μαζί περίπου 25γρ πρωτείνη

_Προπόνηση με Βάρη 10:00_

*Μεταπροπονητικό 11:30*
Μια μπανάνα και μια κουταλιά μέλι

*Κύριο γεύμα 12:30* (ένα από όλα)
200gr Γαρίδες με ρύζι (50 γρ πρωτείνη)
150γρ Καλαμαράκια τηγανητά με σαλάτα (60 γρ πρωτείνη)
300γρ μακαρόνια με 150 γρ καλαμάρι ή γαρίδες (60-70 γρ πρωτείνη)
300γρ μακαρόνια με 100γρ κιμά σόγιας fytro (60γρ πρωτείνη)
200γρ σουπιά βραστή με 200 γρ μακαρόνι (55 γρ πρωτείνη)
150γρ χταπόδι βραστό με πατάτα βραστή (50γρ πρωτείνη)
250γρ μύδια βραστά με ρύζι (50γρ πρωτείνη)
300γρ κουκιά χλωρά με σαλάτα και 100 γρ μύδια (40 γρ πρωτείνη)
300γρ φασολάκια μαυρομάτικα βραστα και 100γρ γαρίδες (45 γρ πρωτείνη)

*Μεσημεριανό16:00*
100γρ φουντούκια και 200ml γάλα σόγιας
ή
200γρ αμύγδαλα και 200ml γάλα σόγιας 
(20 γρ πρωτείνη)

*Απογευματινό 18:00*
Μια από τα ίδια με κύριο γεύμα
50 γρ πρωτείνη

_Προπόνηση Αερόβιο 20:00_

*Βραδυνό 22:00*
500 ml γάλα σόγιας και κάνα ξυνόμηλο
(15 γρ πρωτείνη)

Όλα αυτά περιλαμβάνουν περίπου 160 γρ πρωτείνης ανά ημέρα
δεν είναι πολλά αλλά δεν είναι και λίγα
εγώ τώρα είμαι στην γράμωση και δεν πεινάω ποτέ...
όποιος έχει κάποια άλλα γεύματα ή και πρόταση βελτίωσης των παραπάνω
ας το πει γιατί έχουμε 40 μέρες νηστείας ακόμα...
Να συμπληρώσω ότι επειδή είμαι στην γράμωση τρώω λιγότερες ποσότητες
και επίσης κάθε μέρα πέρνω μόλις ξυπνήσω βασιλικό πολτό  και μια neurobion
και μετά την προπόνηση μια αμπούλα mag2
τα οποία με βοηθάνε πολύ στην ανάρωση...

----------


## themisdas

το θεμα ειναι οτι ακουγονται πολλα για την σογια....,
 και γενικα αυτα τα προιοντα ειναι καπως ακριβα (εκτος αν εισαι ψαρας!  :01. Mr. Green: ) ...
Θα μπορεουσες να βαλεις οσπρια σε συνδιασμο με τυρι σογιας... εχουν αρκετη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης

----------


## Dark

> το θεμα ειναι οτι ακουγονται πολλα για την σογια....,
>  και γενικα αυτα τα προιοντα ειναι καπως ακριβα (εκτος αν εισαι ψαρας! ) ...
> Θα μπορεουσες να βαλεις οσπρια σε συνδιασμο με τυρι σογιας... εχουν αρκετη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης


έχει και σόγια μή μεταλαγμένη
επίσης το κιλό η σόγια έχει 2 ευρώ,
το γάλα είναι λίγο ακριβό (3 ευρώ) 
αλλά εμένα με βολεύει το πρωί και το βράδυ
γτ ειδικα το πρωί δεν έχω όρεξη για φαγητό...

----------


## beefmeup

βαγγο δεν σου πηγε καλα?

----------


## vaggan

καθολου.αλλαξε η συσταση του σωματος ελαφρυτερος μεν αλλα πιο λιπωδης πτωση σε δυναμη,σε αντοχη σε ολους τους τομεις.αλλα ρε παιδι μου τι σου ειναι η ζωικη πρωτεινη δυο μερες πλακωθηκα στα αρνια και στα κοκορετσια και αμεσως το σωμα εδιξε  πιο γεματο μυικα. σαν το ζωο τιποτα.και αυτοι που λενε οτι δεν εχουν δει διαφορες στη σωματικη συσταση με την νηστεια μαλλον ειναι στο επιπεδο newbie

----------


## beefmeup

ειπαμε if it aint beef,it aint right.. :01. Mr. Green: 

βασικα εγω δεν εχω νηστεψει ποτε,ουτε καν οταν ειμουν μικρος..ισως 2-3 μερες μονο πριν με πηγαιναν για να κοινωνησω,αλλα αυτο ηταν παααρα πολα χρονια πισω..
δεν ξερω,δεν μου βγαινει να νηστεψω κ δεν βρισκω κ το λογο βασικα...τεσπα..περι ορεξεως..

----------


## vaggan

απλα bodybuilding και νηστεια δεν.....για μια βδομαδα ενταξει δεν θα πεσεις αλλα εγω που εκανα για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα για αποτοξινωση  κινδυνευω με fat overdosing εδω και δυο μερες :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Galthazar

> απλα bodybuilding και νηστεια δεν.....για μια βδομαδα ενταξει δεν θα πεσεις αλλα εγω που εκανα για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα για αποτοξινωση  κινδυνευω με fat overdosing εδω και δυο μερες


τωρα εξηγειται..για ποσο εκανες;

----------


## PEGY

Να το πω απ την αρχή γιατί θα μου την πέσουν: Αυτά που θα πω αφορούν εμένα δλδ μια γυνή 25 ετών με ερασιτεχνική ενασχόληση με τη σωματοδόμηση μεν, φανατική με την άθληση κ εν γένει την ευεξία που προσφέρει αυτή κ η υγιεινή διατροφή και με ισορροπημένη σύσταση σώματος. Άρα για άντρα που ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με το bodybuilding κ σαν βασικό στοχο έχει τους μυες αυτα που θα πώ παρακάτω δεν ισχύουν! (ναι, η αλήθεια είναι πως απ την προηγούμενη φορά που ασχολήθηκα με το συγκεκριμένο τοπικ λίγακι τσιτώθηκα)


Μετά από 49 μέρες νηστείας (απ την καθαρά Δευτερα μέχρι το Πάσχα τόσες είναι) αισθάνομαι υπέροχα κ τί εννοώ : Έκανα μια αλλαγή, πειραματίστηκα, αποτοξινώθηκα θαρρώ, έχασα κάποια κιλά, έφαγα με όρεξη την Κυριακή και μετά από τόσο καιρό που είχα ρίξει το βάρος στην αερόβια αισθάνομαι πρωτάκι στην προπόνηση μου με βάρη αλλά και στην διατροφή μου και είμαι όλο όρεξη να ξεκινήσω!

Εν ολίγοις δεν έπαθα κ τίποτα καταστροφικό ή μη αναστρέψιμο :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

> τωρα εξηγειται..για ποσο εκανες;


οσο και η πεγκυ πανω κατω

----------


## PEGY

Vaggan, η προπόνησή σου πως ήταν την περίοδο της νηστείας;
Ίσως να έφταιγε αυτό...

----------


## vaggan

προσπαθουσα να εχω θετικη ψυχολογια και παντα τα εδινα ολα αλλα δεν τα καταφερα  :08. Toast: ενταξει ισως σε αλλο οργανισμο η νηστεια να του ταιριαζει καλυτερα εγω απλα μιλαω για εμενα :02. Welcome:

----------


## Galthazar

> οσο και η πεγκυ πανω κατω


μεγαλο διαστημα και δυσκολα μπορει καποιος να συνδυασει πολυ βαριες προπονησεις με νηστεια για τοσο καιρο...

----------


## PEGY

> προσπαθουσα να εχω θετικη ψυχολογια και παντα τα εδινα ολα αλλα δεν τα καταφερα ενταξει ισως σε αλλο οργανισμο η νηστεια να του ταιριαζει καλυτερα εγω απλα μιλαω για εμενα





> μεγαλο διαστημα και δυσκολα μπορει καποιος να συνδυασει πολυ βαριες προπονησεις με νηστεια για τοσο καιρο...


Εκεί ήθελα να καταλήξω κ εγώ! Νηστεία με σκληρή προπόνηση δύσκολα συνδιάζονται. Πάντα μολις ξεκινάω νηστεία αλλάζω κ το πλάνο της προπόνησης. Μόνον 2-3 φορές βάρη μειωμένη ώρα προπόνησης κ το βάρος πέφτει στην αερόβια για πολλούς λόγους.
Το πρακτικό γιατί αφενός είναι πιο ευγενής μορφή προπόνησης συγκριτικά 
με τα βάρη τα οποία αν δεν συνδιαστούν με σωστή προ κ μετα προπονητική διατροφή οδηγούν σε σίγουρο καννιβαλισμό των μυών και κατά συνέπεια μειωμένη ενέργεια κ τελικά αδυναμία.
Αφετέρου οι υδατάνθρακες είναι ανεβασμένοι σε περίοδο νηστείας οπότε με την αερόβια φέρνεις μια ισορροπία.
Εκτός από το πρακτικό, σε μένα είναι και θέμα διάθεσης. Έχω παρατηρήσει πως από Μάρτιο κ μετά ζητάω πιο πολύ το τρέξιμο κ το ποδήλατο σε αντίθεση με τον χειμώνα που μ άρέσει να κλείνομαι στο δωμάτιο κ να κάνω εκεί την προπόνησή μου. :01. Wink:

----------


## Andreas C.

> καθολου.αλλαξε η συσταση του σωματος ελαφρυτερος μεν αλλα πιο λιπωδης πτωση σε δυναμη,σε αντοχη σε ολους τους τομεις.αλλα ρε παιδι μου τι σου ειναι η ζωικη πρωτεινη δυο μερες πλακωθηκα στα αρνια και στα κοκορετσια και αμεσως το σωμα εδιξε  πιο γεματο μυικα. σαν το ζωο τιποτα.και αυτοι που λενε οτι δεν εχουν δει διαφορες στη σωματικη συσταση με την νηστεια μαλλον ειναι στο επιπεδο newbie


Φίλε vaggan το βίωσα και εγώ αυτό που λες και έκανα μονο μια εβδομάδα νηστεία και πήγα γυμναστήριο μόνο μια μέρα! Πραγματικά σε συγχαίρω που άντεξες τόσες μέρες :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## xgiwrgos

Η γνώμη μου είναι όπως είπε και η Πέγκυ δεν ειναι κάτι το μη αναστρέψιμο ή καταστροφικό, απλώς εάν ξεκινήσεις νηστεία καλό θα ήταν να διαμορφώσεις το προφίλ της προπόνησής σου σε κάτι πιο "ελαφρύ" όπως ελάττωση της γυμναστικής με βάρη και αύξηση της αερόβιας (βέβαια όσο μπορούμε λόγο της περιορισμένης ενέργειας από την νυστεία)..

----------


## panagiotiss

Ωραία tips για διατροφή στην νηστεία !

----------


## PEGY

πονεμένο θέμα ....αλλά ωραίο  :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

> εγω παντως θεωρω πως ο θεσμος της νηστειας ειναι ο αγωνας που καταβαλλεις για να αντισταθεις στην ικανοποιηση που σου προσφερει η γευση και οχι να στερηθεις θρεπτικα συστατικα!


καταρχην το φαγητο δεν ειναι αμαρτια αν το κανεις για λογους αποτοξινωσης εχει καλως αν και αυτο μπορεις να το κανεις οποιαδηποτε βδομαδα και οχι την μεγαλη βδομαδα..παντως γενικα η εννοια της νηστειας ειναι η στερηση της πασης φυσεως απολαυσης και στο φαγητο ειναι η ολιγοφαγια και οχι απαραιτητα τα νηστισιμα και σας ρωταω εγω σαν βαγγελης ποιος κανει νηστεια?αυτος που τρωει μια κατσαρολα φασολαδα και δυο καρβελια ψωμι η αυτος που ολη μερα θα ειναι εγκρατης και θα φαει δυο χοιρινα καλαμακια?επισης ο χορτοφαγος απο την στιγμη που απολαμβανει τα χορταρικα θα πρεπει να το γυρισει στην κρεατοφαγια και ουτε καθεξης ολα εχουν να κανουν με την εγκρατεια και την στερηση της απολαυσης και οχι με το φαγητο

----------


## liveris

> καταρχην το φαγητο δεν ειναι αμαρτια αν το κανεις για λογους αποτοξινωσης εχει καλως αν και αυτο μπορεις να το κανεις οποιαδηποτε βδομαδα και οχι την μεγαλη βδομαδα..παντως γενικα η εννοια της νηστειας ειναι η στερηση της πασης φυσεως απολαυσης και στο φαγητο ειναι η ολιγοφαγια και οχι απαραιτητα τα νηστισιμα και σας ρωταω εγω σαν βαγγελης ποιος κανει νηστεια?αυτος που τρωει μια κατσαρολα φασολαδα και δυο καρβελια ψωμι η αυτος που ολη μερα θα ειναι εγκρατης και θα φαει δυο χοιρινα καλαμακια?επισης ο χορτοφαγος απο την στιγμη που απολαμβανει τα χορταρικα θα πρεπει να το γυρισει στην κρεατοφαγια και ουτε καθεξης ολα εχουν να κανουν με την εγκρατεια και την στερηση της απολαυσης και οχι με το φαγητο


βαγγελη δεν ειναι ετσι..
νηστεια ειναι η αποχη απο συγκεκριμενα ειδη τροφιμων κ οπως ειπες να τρωμε μικρες ποσοτητες απο τα επιτρεπομενα ομως τροφιμα..επισης να απεχουμε απο αμαρτιες κτλ κτλ..συμφωνα παντα με την εκλησια..
αν ο καθενας θελει να εφαρμοσει την νηστεια συμφωνα με τις αδυναμιες του τρωγωντας σουβλακι η πινοντας πρωτεινη οκ παντως αυτο δεν ειναι νηστεια.. :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

> βαγγελη δεν ειναι ετσι..
> νηστεια ειναι η αποχη απο συγκεκριμενα ειδη τροφιμων κ οπως ειπες να τρωμε μικρες ποσοτητες απο τα επιτρεπομενα ομως τροφιμα..επισης να απεχουμε απο αμαρτιες κτλ κτλ..συμφωνα παντα με την εκλησια..
> αν ο καθενας θελει να εφαρμοσει την νηστεια συμφωνα με τις αδυναμιες του τρωγωντας σουβλακι η πινοντας πρωτεινη οκ παντως αυτο δεν ειναι νηστεια..


και η εκκλησια δεν εχει το αλαθητο γιατι δηλαδη το χταποδι δεν εχει ψυχη??η μηπως τους ειπε πουθενα ο χριστος φατε χταποδι και καλαμαρακια και τα αλλα αφηστε τα τεσπα αυτα ολα ειναι οι λανθασμενες αποψεις της εκλησιας :02. Welcome:

----------


## GodSlayer

> και η εκκλησια δεν εχει το αλαθητο γιατι δηλαδη το χταποδι δεν εχει ψυχη??η μηπως τους ειπε πουθενα ο χριστος φατε χταποδι και καλαμαρακια και τα αλλα αφηστε τα τεσπα αυτα ολα ειναι οι λανθασμενες αποψεις της εκλησιας


φιλε μου δεν θεωρω πως πρεπει να υπεισελθουμε σε θεολογικη συζητηση σε ενα φορουμ για γυμναστικη. Αλλα μια συντομη απαντηση θα σου δωσω. Η εκκλησια δεν ισχυριζεται τιποτα, μεταφερει απλως τον θειο λογο. το χταποδι οπως και ΟΛΟΙ οι εμβιοι οργανισμοι πλην του ανθρωπου ειναι αψυχοι.

----------


## liveris

> και η εκκλησια δεν εχει το αλαθητο γιατι δηλαδη το χταποδι δεν εχει ψυχη??η μηπως τους ειπε πουθενα ο χριστος φατε χταποδι και καλαμαρακια και τα αλλα αφηστε τα τεσπα αυτα ολα ειναι οι λανθασμενες αποψεις της εκλησιας


 γιαυτο λεω συμφωνα με την εκκλησια..απο κει κ περα ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει...

----------


## tasos2

Mε τη στερηση εχει να κανει η νηστεια. Γι αυτο λεμε εμεινα νηστικος οταν δεν φαγαμε.  Η επιλογη συγκεκριμενων τροφων για να νηστεψεις ειναι πραγμα ανουσιο. Αμα εγω τα σιχαινομαι τα κρεατα και τρελαινομαι για οσπρια τοτε τι θυσια κανω?

----------


## vaggan

> Mε τη στερηση εχει να κανει η νηστεια. Γι αυτο λεμε εμεινα νηστικος οταν δεν φαγαμε.  Η επιλογη συγκεκριμενων τροφων για να νηστεψεις ειναι πραγμα ανουσιο. Αμα εγω τα σιχαινομαι τα κρεατα και τρελαινομαι για οσπρια τοτε τι θυσια κανω?


thats right τασος γιαυτο και πιο πανω ειπα οτι νηστεια καλλιστα μπορεις να κανεις τρωγοντας κρεας σε μικρη ποσοτητα και οχι να πλακωνεις τα κατα την εκκλησια νηστισιμα οπως ενας φιλος μου δεν θα το ξεχασω μπαινει μεσα στο σουβλατζιδικο και λεει θελω 4 ντοματα πατατα κρεμυδι πιτα κρεας μην βαλεις νηστευω :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## koukoutsaki

> Φίλε vaggan το βίωσα και εγώ αυτό που λες και έκανα μονο μια εβδομάδα νηστεία και πήγα γυμναστήριο μόνο μια μέρα! Πραγματικά σε συγχαίρω που άντεξες τόσες μέρες




Εγω πάντως δε την παλεύω μια για αεροβιο ,βλεπω αστερακια

Και είμαστε ακόμα στη μεγάλη  Τρίτη.

----------


## vaggan

για να τελειωνουμε απο την στιγμη που θες να νηστεψεις μεινε μακρυα απο τα βαρη αυτη την βδομαδα και τα συμπληρωματα..αυτος ειναι ορισμος για την νηστεια απαρνησου αυτο που ορεγεσαι και απολαμβανεις :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

> Φίλε vaggan το βίωσα και εγώ αυτό που λες και έκανα μονο μια εβδομάδα νηστεία και πήγα γυμναστήριο μόνο μια μέρα! Πραγματικά σε συγχαίρω που άντεξες τόσες μέρες


να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα το ξανακανω στην ζωη μου για λογους αποτοξινωσης το εκανα και εγινα σωματικα ρακος :02. Welcome:

----------


## GodSlayer

> για να τελειωνουμε απο την στιγμη που θες να νηστεψεις μεινε μακρυα απο τα βαρη αυτη την βδομαδα και τα συμπληρωματα..αυτος ειναι ορισμος για την νηστεια απαρνησου αυτο που ορεγεσαι και απολαμβανεις


αυτη ειναι μια διαστρεβλωμενη αποψη περι νηστειας! νηστεια δεν συνεπαγεται αυτοκαταστροφη

----------


## tasos2

> για να τελειωνουμε απο την στιγμη που θες να νηστεψεις μεινε μακρυα απο τα βαρη αυτη την βδομαδα και τα συμπληρωματα..αυτος ειναι ορισμος για την νηστεια απαρνησου αυτο που ορεγεσαι και απολαμβανεις


Χαχαχα! Σωστος αφου γουσταρουμε τα βαρη τοτε πρεπει να τα στερηθουμε αλλιως τι νηστεια κανουμε

----------


## koukoutsaki

Βρε παιδια ....συγνώμη κιόλας.... Ενα σωρό πράγματα γουστάρουμε τι ακριβώς δηλαδη να στερηθουμε πια? νομίζω αυτο με τα βάρη που λέτε ειναι λίγο ακραίο... Αποψη μου βέβαια

----------


## GodSlayer

> Βρε παιδια ....συγνώμη κιόλας.... Ενα σωρό πράγματα γουστάρουμε τι ακριβώς δηλαδη να στερηθουμε πια? νομίζω αυτο με τα βάρη που λέτε ειναι λίγο ακραίο... Αποψη μου βέβαια


το ειπε αστειζομενος ο συμφορουμιτης  :01. Cool:

----------


## vaggan

> αυτη ειναι μια διαστρεβλωμενη αποψη περι νηστειας! νηστεια δεν συνεπαγεται αυτοκαταστροφη


αυτοκαταστροφη να μεινεις μια βδομαδα μακρυα απο βαρη και συμπληρωματα?μηπως εισαι λιγο υπερβολικος??τεσπα αποψεις ειναι αυτες :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

> Βρε παιδια ....συγνώμη κιόλας.... Ενα σωρό πράγματα γουστάρουμε τι ακριβώς δηλαδη να στερηθουμε πια? νομίζω αυτο με τα βάρη που λέτε ειναι λίγο ακραίο... Αποψη μου βέβαια


ποτο τσιγαρο σεξ βαρη τα παντα γενικα οτιδηποτε απολαμβανεις και αν εισαι χορτοφαγος ειπαμε το γυρνας σε εγκρατη κρεατοφαγια

----------


## tasos2

Εγω απολαμβανω το κατουρημα οταν τα κραταω πολλη ωρα οποτε θα το κοψω μεχρι την Κυριακη του Πασχα  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

> Εγω απολαμβανω το κατουρημα οταν τα κραταω πολλη ωρα οποτε θα το κοψω μεχρι την Κυριακη του Πασχα


επιβαλλεται :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Jumaru

Ένα κομμάτι από το άρθρο  για τα μανιτάρια 

"Όταν συνδυαστούν οι φυτικές 'ελλιπείς' πρωτεΐνες με τον κατάλληλο τρόπο, τότε παρέχεται στον οργανισμό μια πλήρης και υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας πρωτεΐνη. Τα μανιτάρια λοιπόν είναι πλούσια σε λυσίνη, ένα αμινοξύ που λείπει από τα δημητριακά. Ετσι συνδυάζοντας το ρύζι με μανιτάρια ή τα μακαρόνια με αυτά έχουμε ένα πιάτο με μεγάλη πρωτεϊνική αξία."

----------


## warrior s

Εγώ μόλις αγόρασα 1 κιλό ολόφρεσκια γύρη  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Thumb up:   :05. Biceps:   :05. Biceps: 
Τίγκα στην πρωτείνη και στις βιταμίνες και νηστίσιμη. Ελπίζω να φτάσει μέχρι το σάβατο 
Πήρα και μισό κιλό λιναρόσπορο. Θα τον αλέσω και θα γίνει jet  :05. Biceps:

----------


## TAKI BOY

Να κάνω και εγώ μία ερώτηση σχετικά με την νηστεία, μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα. Προσωπικά θα νηστέψω 10 ημέρες από κρέας, γάλα, αυγά και με την ευκαιρία θα κάνω και αποχή από βάρη και αερόβιο. Τι ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης θα πρέπει να παίρνω από τροφές ημερησίως, μιας που δεν θα παίρνω ούτε whey?

----------


## warrior s

Κοίτα να δείς φίλε γιατί και εγώ πάνω κάτω το ίδιο θα κάνω...
Επειδή δε θα αθλείσαι αυτές τις μέρες πιστευω ότι με 1γρ πρωτείνη ανα κιλό βάρος θα είσαι εντάξει.
Εγώ τουλάχιστον αυτό θα κάνω  :05. Biceps:

----------


## TAKI BOY

Ευχαριστώ καλό Πάσχα.

----------


## s0k0s

Δεν τρολλαρω αλλα αφου υπαρχει κ αυτο το θεμα παρτε κ' εδω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## koukoutsaki

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## DENNISGR

Σογια τρωω εγω ... κανω μερικους συνδιασμους και γινεται νοστιμοτατο

----------


## texas

Καλησπερα !! Θα ηθελα να προτείνεται ενναλακτικες λυσεις φαγητου που μπορουν να χρησιμοποιοιθουν εν περιοδο νηστειας δλδ απουσιας κρεατος.  :01. Wink: 

Κυριως Post meals διοτι δεν παλευεται η κατασταση..   Ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτερων!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## SOLID

Aκου εδω τον μονιμως σε νηστεια  :01. Mr. Green: .
Οσπρια (ΟΛΑ απο ρεβυθια μεχρι σογια) σε συνδυσμο με ζυμαρικα ολικης η σκληρου σιταριου,μαυρο ρυζι (κλασεις ανωτερο απο το καστανο,οχι οτι και το καστανο ειναι κακη επιλογη βεβαια) η σε συνδυασμο με κεχρι,κινοα,σοργκουμ,αμαρανθο,φαγοπυρο.Κινοα,φαγοπυρο,αμαρανθος εχουν πολυ καλη ποσοτητα σε απαραιτητα αμινοξεα για ψευδοδημητριακα.Η σογια απο μονη της σου λυνει τα χερια απο θεμα αμινοξεων,αλλα οπως και να χει θες και υδατανθρακα.

Το τοφου παλι απο σογια ειναι εξαιρετικα ευπεπτο και πολλες φορες ειναι το μεταπροπονητικο μου μαζι με πατατα βραστη η ζυμαρικο.
Σποροι και ξηροι καρποι παλι ειναι πλουσιοι σε πρωτεινη αλλα ειναι και πλουσιοι σε λιπαρα (καλα στην πλειοψηφια) αλλα για μεταπροπονητικο δεν ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη παρα μονο κατα την διαρκεια της μερας για να συμπληρωσεις συνολικη πρωτεινη και οχι μονο.

Αρα μεινε σε οσπρια,δημητριακα σε συνδυσμο,και προιοντα απο σογια,απο προιοντα σογιας προτιμησε ροφημα σογιας,τα ιδια τα φασολια,το τοφου,και ΑΝ βρεις natto (πολυ πλουσιο σε βιταμινη Κ2 και ωφελιμα βακτηρια),και tempeh.
Mε αρκετα απο αυτα δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα.

----------


## texas

Ειμαι ιδιαιτερα χαρουμενος που μετα απο περιπου 30' παιδια δωσατε τοσες απαντησεις, ωστοσο προσωπικα πιστευω πως η θρησκεια δεν εχει θεση σε αυτη την συζητηση. Δεν περιμενω να μου πειτε ποια ειναι η αποψη σας επανω σε αυτο το θεμα αλλα να μου προτεινετε τροφες πλουσιες σε πρωτεινη απουσια κρεατος.  :01. Wink:  . Προσωπικα νηστευω απο καθαρα δευτερα και οπως λεει αι η PEGY δεν ηρθε και το τελος του κοσμου..απλα το γυρισα περισσοτερα σε Calisthenics δλδ ασκησεις με βαρος του σωματος. Μην δραματοπειται τα πραγματα τοσο πολυ

----------


## SOLID

Αδερφε ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει ειτε εχει να κανει η διατροφη σε σχεση με τα θρησκευτικα του πιστευω η γενικα οτι θελει στην διατροφη του.Το σιγουρο ειναι πως δεν ερχεται το τελος του κοσμου και των gains αν δεν φας κρεας.Χαιρομαι που βοηθησα.

----------

